
Theia: A cloud and desktop IDE framework implemented in TypeScript - maxfan8
https://github.com/theia-ide/theia
======
activatedgeek
I've been using code-server[1] for a month now. These are early days for both
projects. Can somebody comment on their Theia v/s Code-Server story?

[1] [https://github.com/codercom/code-
server](https://github.com/codercom/code-server)

~~~
anton_kosyakov
Theia is an IDE framework implemented with cloud first mindset, not a code
patch to make VS Code to run in cloud. It does reuse important VS Code
components, like Monaco editor, language-server and debug adapter protocols,
and VS Code extensions, but relies only on stable and documented APIs for it.

Also:

\- In addition to support of VS Code extensions, it has more flexible
extension model to allow building white-labeled products like Gitpod
(www.gitpod.io) or ARM Mbed Studio
([https://os.mbed.com/studio/](https://os.mbed.com/studio/))

\- It's open-source governed (Eclipse Foundation), i.e. no dependencies to
Microsoft, all contributions are verified on license compatibility with Apache
2.0 and so on.

~~~
activatedgeek
Oo wow. I did not know a lot of these things. Thanks!

------
zubairq
This is a pretty amazing Ide. I see it is part of eclipse che now, is that
correct?

~~~
kapep
As far as I know the Eclipse Che GWT client is replaced by Eclipe Theia in the
upcoming version 7 which is currently in beta. But I think both will still be
independent projects.

~~~
anton_kosyakov
Yes, it is an independent project used by different products like Gitpod
(www.gitpod.io), Google Cloud Shell, ARM Mbed Studio
([https://os.mbed.com/studio/](https://os.mbed.com/studio/)) and so on.
Eclipse Che is going to replace own GWT based IDE with Theia in version 7 as
you mentioned.

------
pictur
I do not believe that these projects are of the kind that can be used
continuously. Yeah, it looks pretty good, but that's what I think.

~~~
willio58
What do you mean? Back your claim up!

------
ilrwbwrkhv
electron? no thanks

~~~
jankeromnes
Electron is just one way to package it. [https://gitpod.io](https://gitpod.io)
has nothing to do with electron for example.

